# How to play COD4 online?



## go4saket (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi guys!

I have full version of COD4 and have finished all levels in Single Player mode. Now I want to play it online. I have a BSNL Broadband 256 Kbps - 2 Mbps connection. Is it good enough to play this game online.

If yes, can someone help me as to how can I get connected to servers. I have never played online, so would need detailed help in this field.

Thankyou.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah its ok, But do u have P*rated or Original Game ?
anyways u can play anyhow with Hamachi. 
google and download hamachi.
I have made a new cod4 network *cod4CONQUERIT *the password is *cod4
*Join the network and I can host so that we both can play


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 21, 2008)

cod4 online rocks


----------



## go4saket (Mar 21, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Yeah its ok, But do u have P*rated or Original Game ?
> anyways u can play anyhow with Hamachi.
> google and download hamachi.
> I have made a new cod4 network *cod4CONQUERIT *the password is *cod4
> *Join the network and I can host so that we both can play



Thanks, but then how do I join your network... BTW, installing Hamachi and using it to create a virtual network, does that mean other people can access my computers files...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2008)

no they wont access your files 
follow this tutorial dude and come in my hamachi network i will tell  u then how to join my server etc
*secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/howitworks.asp


----------



## go4saket (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot Conqueror... Installed the latest patch.... So, let me know when u will be online and we can play...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 22, 2008)

ok if u want to know u when we all are online and ready to play, u can check  the timings in the LAN Party Thread :
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46588&page=6


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Mar 27, 2008)

@go4saket ..... if u really want to play online and dont have the original keycode then the best answer for it is to use cracked server.... to do that u can download a sf from gametracker.com for free and serch for cracked server which are listed . click and then play.


~~~ if u  want  more  detail  pm me

@go4saket ..... if u really want to play online and dont have the original keycode then the best answer for it is to use cracked server.... to do that u can download a sf from gametracker.com for free and serch for cracked server which are listed . click and then play.


----------



## Romero (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey ..!!

ive been reading your comments and would also like to know how to play onlie. 
Ive downloaded hamachi but cannot seem to find my friends lan game on cod4..

Is there something else i need to do, ive been researching and i need to download 1.4 patch..??  Can any1 tell what i need this for..

Cheers


----------



## go4saket (Jun 2, 2008)

Romero said:


> Hey ..!!
> 
> ive been reading your comments and would also like to know how to play onlie.
> Ive downloaded hamachi but cannot seem to find my friends lan game on cod4..
> ...


Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84530

You will get the answers to most of your questions...


----------

